# facility manager



## bruce markwell (Oct 9, 2013)

Im looking to replace my present climite master water to air heat pumps (1 to 10 tons) and looking for feedback/reviews of other manufactures (trane, Mammoth, mcquay, fhp,york, etc..)

Also looking for fresh air make up system (up to 100% outside air) filtration, heat,cooling,humidification and dehumidification.


----------



## Steamfighter (Oct 14, 2013)

bruce markwell said:


> Im looking to replace my present climite master water to air heat pumps (1 to 10 tons) and looking for feedback/reviews of other manufactures (trane, Mammoth, mcquay, fhp,york, etc..)
> 
> Also looking for fresh air make up system (up to 100% outside air) filtration, heat,cooling,humidification and dehumidification.


Around Washington, D.C. , Trane parts ar easier to get than the others . Aaon is a good choice for small to mid size 100% outside air units. Mammoth probably second in specific markets. Trane also makes decent spec units.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

*New furnaces*

I'm in SoCal where there is no winter. I do value efficiency of course but my bill is usually below $50. New furnaces look like toys compared to this thing.. ugly, multi colored steel, and a helluva track record.


----------

